# Array



## macmanay2010 (17 Juli 2011)

Hallo,
ich habe eine Aufgabe zu Lösen, es handelt sich um ein Sortierband was Flache Kisten und Hohe Kisten nach größe Sotieren soll.
Die Kisten kommen auf einem Förderband unregelmäsig nach der Größe.Am Anfand des Bandes erfolgt durch zwei Sensoren die Größen bestimmung.ich würde gerne die Größen in ein Array schreiben und an der stelle, wo entschieden wird ob die kiste auf Band G oder H kommt das Array wieder auslesen und dem nach zu Ordnen.
Für Hilfe wäre ich sehr Dankbar.


Gruß
macmanay


----------



## Tigerente1974 (17 Juli 2011)

Sofern Du in einer Hochsprache programmierst, kannst Du die Array-Elemente mit einer Schleife durchreichen.
In KOP, FUP, AWL würde ich Dir dringend empfehlen, die Aufgabe mit einem Schieberegister zu lösen.


----------



## Paule (17 Juli 2011)

macmanay2010 schrieb:


> ich würde gerne die Größen in ein Array schreiben und an der stelle, wo entschieden wird ob die kiste auf Band G oder H kommt das Array wieder auslesen und dem nach zu Ordnen.


Was soll denn in dem Array drin stehen?
Ich würde da auch eher an je einen Zähler je Band und / oder ein Schieberegister denken.


----------



## bike (17 Juli 2011)

Was steht denn genau in der Aufgabenstellung für deine Hausaufgabe? 

Ein Array klingt gut, doch muss man wissen was dies ist und wie es beschrieben bzw gelesen wird.

bike


----------



## macmanay2010 (17 Juli 2011)

Schieberegister? hab ich schon mal gehört aber noch nicht mit gearbeitet.
Von Band A kommen Kisten Flach oder Hohe, bis zu einem Drehtisch der sich endweder nach Links oder Rechts dreht, zu Band G oder H.Vor dem Drehtisch ist ein Sensor ( 3 ), wo ausgelsen werden soll, ob eine Flache Kiste oder eine Hohe Kiste sich am Sensor (3) befindet.
Problem:
Wenn am Sensor 3 eine Flache Kiste ist, dann kann am anfang des Bandes ,wo die Größen bestimmung erfolgt ja eine Hohe kiste sich befinden.

Gruß
macmanay


----------



## StructuredTrash (17 Juli 2011)

Wie stellt denn der einzelne Sensor 3 direkt vor dem Drehtisch fest, ob eine flache oder hohe Kiste kommt? Einen Sinn würde das Ganze doch nur machen, wenn der Sensor 3 nur das Signal für das Ankommen einer beliebigen Kiste gibt. In dem Fall müsstest Du die Kisten tatsächlich vom Anfang des Bandes bis zum Drehtisch verfolgen. Ein Schieberegister wäre da aber nicht meine erste Wahl, weil die Kisten unregelmässig an den beiden Abfragestationen erscheinen können. Ein FIFO-Stack ist da besser. Wenn eine Kiste an der Grössenbestimmung ankommt, die Grösseninfo reinschreiben. Wenn eine Kiste am Drehtisch ankommt, die älteste Grösseninfo auslesen. Das macht man allerdings am einfachsten mit einem Array, aber es gehört schon ein wenig Verwaltungsaufwand für Schreib- und Leseindex dazu, und das wird wohl die eigentliche Aufgabe sein.


----------



## macmanay2010 (17 Juli 2011)

Hallo,
hier die Aufgaben stellung.


gruß
macmanay


----------



## bike (17 Juli 2011)

macmanay2010 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> hier die Aufgaben stellung.
> 
> 
> ...



Schön, dass wir deine Hausaufgaben lösen dürfen.
Hilft dir das? 

Du hast doch viele und gute Stichworte bekommen:
FIFO und Schieberegister sind doch schon sehr hilfreich.

Lese dich in die Dinge ein, versuche es zu verstehen und zu programmieren und wenn du nicht weiterkommst, dann stelle Fragen zu DEINEM Programm.

Viel Erfolg


bike


----------



## StructuredTrash (17 Juli 2011)

bike schrieb:


> Lese dich in die Dinge ein, versuche es zu verstehen und zu programmieren und wenn du nicht weiterkommst, dann stelle Fragen zu DEINEM Programm.


*ACK*
Heute braucht man ja gar nicht mehr alles selbst programmieren, es gibt ja schon zig Bibliotheken. Aber das Problem verstehen und erkennen, was man zu seiner Lösung braucht, sollte man schon lernen.


----------

